# Does anyone remember Spax3?



## 03bgood (Mar 31, 2017)

He was a huge Sonic fanboy, who had a huge hatred for Jason Griffith and also liked the Mega Man games. He had a show called "CNASN Reviews", also known as Cartoon Network ASN and he reviewed games, other than just Sonic like Wii Sports and retro games like the NES, SNES, and N64 Mario games, when they were originally released on the Virtual Console, for the first time in 2007. He also had a fetish for Cream the rabbit and used his mother as a scapegoat to try to sue people that messed with him or even disagreed with him. He also used to yell at the top of his lungs in some of his videos (like during his review of one of the Transformers Famicom games, for instance) and it was pretty bad. He also started some drama bullshit from 2007-2009 over Sonic voice acting, if I recall.


----------



## ClayClaymore (Apr 1, 2017)

Yeah I remember Spax3.  I remembered when he made a video saying that people should be beheaded by ISIS because they didn't like Dumb and Dumber To.  He also goes on about how people who don't like Yo-Kai Watch have a poor taste in anime even though Yo-Kai Watch is a dull series.  On and there was a time that Spax actually called Goggle to get me banned on YouTube.

Oh wait...that wasn't Spax3.  That was you.  Sorry, I get you two confused sometimes.


----------



## 03bgood (Apr 5, 2017)

Somebody please ban Clay Claymore. He's a bad person.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 5, 2017)

That isn't how bans work here.


----------



## 03bgood (Apr 5, 2017)

I blocked him and he's a pretty nasty person to deal with.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 5, 2017)

03bgood said:


> I blocked him and it's a pretty nasty person to deal with.


Okay, next time remember to do that.


----------



## ClayClaymore (Apr 5, 2017)

I just realized that nobody else besides me has commented in this board.  Guess YOU are the only one who remembers dead topics.


----------



## 03bgood (Apr 5, 2017)

Clay Claymore, I'm not afraid of you! You're just a cyberbully who likes to cause trouble!


----------



## ClayClaymore (Apr 5, 2017)

03bgood said:


> Clay Claymore, I'm not afraid of you, you fucking ass!



Then how come you have me blocked on everything you attend?  Even after you've called me the N-word numerous times, I've never blocked you.


----------



## ItsKipz (Apr 5, 2017)

Not taking sides here, but @ClayClaymore you came really strong out of the gate with the baseless insults. Any reason why that was needed?


----------



## 03bgood (Apr 5, 2017)

He's what's wrong with today's world!


----------



## ItsKipz (Apr 5, 2017)

...and the insults from the other side begin.


----------



## ClayClaymore (Apr 5, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> Not taking sides here, but @ClayClaymore you came really strong out of the gate with the baseless insults. Any reason why that was needed?



As I mentioned, he once called me the N-word after I tried to talk to him about some of his immature comments.


----------



## ItsKipz (Apr 5, 2017)

ClayClaymore said:


> As I mentioned, he once called me the N-word after I tried to talk to him about some of his immature comments.


Got it. Still, even though i have argued with him before, i really don't see the need to come onto his post and start insulting him. If there's a problem, take it up in PM's or just drop it.


----------



## 03bgood (Apr 5, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> Got it. Still, even though i have argued with him before, i really don't see the need to come onto his post and start insulting him. If there's a problem, take it up in PM's or just drop it.


I want a restraining order on that prick!


----------



## ClayClaymore (Apr 5, 2017)

03bgood said:


> I want a restraining order on that prick!



But I've done nothing to you except disagree with you on a few things.


----------



## Piluvr (Apr 5, 2017)

INB4 EOF or Thread Lock.


----------



## ClayClaymore (Apr 5, 2017)

You see what happens when you bring up dead internet lolcows in an attempt to make yourself look better?


----------

